# thinking of getting a new x730 to replace a 1300hr x485, any advice?



## cptomes (9 mo ago)

wife wants to get new tractor/mower deck, told me to research. 

anything to worry about with the current model x730 and drive over auto connect deck? that sounds like a gimmick that is prone to problems. we would end up with the 54 deck. 

the x485 has been great, it's a 2001 iirc, bought it with 900hr in 2013 and hasn't had an issue except for a broken drive shaft (u joint failed) last year. 

kinda pricey to buy new but she likes new/shiny/warranty.

tia


----------



## cptomes (9 mo ago)

my jd hstory... father bought a 110 in 1973 to mow 2.5 acres at the house, almost immediately we moved to a zero lot house in Iowa, so it was used only for snowblowing for about ten years. I had it for about the last 15 to mow the lawns at my houses, had to upgrade to cut down the 4-5 hour mows to 2-3 hours with the x485 in 2013. I still have the 110, deck, and snowblower - the Kohler needs the carb butterfly bushing kit and the snowblower needs new chain and sprockets but everything works. if I can manage it, I never want to sell it. he passed in 2000 - the isolation from canceling all his dementia support activities thanks to the virus killed him.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is this question still relevant? In another post you mention that you bought a 12 year old tractor from a JD dealer? 
Seems the X730 is comparable to the X485. They seem to be in the same price bracket. Sounds like a lot of money, to me, for a lawn mower, unless you are spending a lot of time at it and it's worth it to you. 
I'm a bit out of the loop in regards to purchasing large ticket items, and have suffered greatly with sticker shock these last few years. My son bought a quad a few years ago, and a new snow machine this past year..... the pair together cost as much as my pickup truck! LOL


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached is a video illustrating how to connect a drive-over deck. Yours should be similar.


----------

